# camallanus worms in my tank



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

I recently discovered these worms in my 72 gallon tank:shock:. I ordered and received Levamisole HCI in 5 grams packs which treats 100 gallons of water. 

Wondering if my fish can handle this med, will it hurt my snail? Can the snail catch these worms? If I move him will he contaminate my other tank?

My plan is to treat the tank today if I can get enough information.

Thanks much


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you actually seen worms hanging around the anus of the fish? Where did you find these worms? If at the bottom, they could simply be detritus worms in which case, don't bother using meds at all. Just vacuum thoroughly, cut back your feeding and do more water changes.

For levamisole, remove the snail if you have to treat. I am NOT suggesting however that you use it unless confirmed that you actually saw nematodes. Nematodes are 100% paralyzed or dead when seen outside of their hosts (excluding the anus situation).


----------

